
SemiCode OS: A Linux Distribution for Programmers and Web Developers - vishalpolley
http://www.semicodeos.com/#
======
Zekio
quite ironic isn't it, that it takes 21 seconds to download the 10.6mb website

On a 100M/b Connection

